# NTS Test for Fatima Jinnah Medical College



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

A test was conducted by Fatima Jinnah Medical College via NTS on the 16th of October 2011... For the kids of govt. employees quota... There were 7 seats, 4 for non-gazetted and 3 for gazetted govt. employees....
Does anyone know anything as to when the answer key will be uploaded and how many kids applied and how many centers were there?#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> A test was conducted by Fatima Jinnah Medical College via NTS on the 16th of October 2011... For the kids of govt. employees quota... There were 7 seats, 4 for non-gazetted and 3 for gazetted govt. employees....
> Does anyone know anything as to when the answer key will be uploaded and how many kids applied and how many centers were there?#happy


you are asking about Fatima Jinnah Medical College lahore na??

was nts conducted for reserved seats only? 
isnt it under UHS head?#confused


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

yep lahore wala... I know it is under UHS... but for the reserved seats for govt.employee kids thing there was a separate entry test..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> yep lahore wala... I know it is under UHS... but for the reserved seats for govt.employee kids thing there was a separate entry test..


okz! 
do you know the last year merit on reserved seats? or was it conducted for the 1st time?
did u give nts? 
my sister missed the chance....#sad


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

pata nai. menay to ye discovery bhi admission form jama karanay ki last date pe ki thi.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

ya i gave it


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> pata nai. menay to ye discovery bhi admission form jama karanay ki last date pe ki thi.


moderatrz delete posts in languages other than english..

explain the difference b/w gazetted & non-gazetted gov. employs?


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't know exactly.. But if the govt. officer is listed in the gazette then they are gazetted.. and vice versa


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok ... there are seven seats reserved for federal government employees. 3 are reserved for daughters of officers in grade 17 and above, while 4 are reserved for daughters of federal government servants in Grade 16 and below.

Employees of corporations and armed forces are not eligible under this category.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ministry of Inter-Provincial Coordination invited applications till 20th September.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> Ok ... there are seven seats reserved for federal government employees. 3 are reserved for daughters of officers in grade 17 and above, while 4 are reserved for daughters of federal government servants in Grade 16 and below.
> 
> Employees of corporations and armed forces are not eligible under this category.


Ohh.. ThnX! #happy

my father is not in the category of federal gov. employs.......no worries for my sister missing the chance!#yes

nts result & answer keys are usually uploaded a week after the test.:happy:


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

I didnt take it, but I think the answer key has been uploaded on the nts website


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> I didnt take it, but I think the answer key has been uploaded on the nts website


yeah it's uploaded!

here is the nts result link:

NTS TESTS RESULTS


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone tallied the result? If so ... what is your result?


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would appreciate if you could share your result here. I have been trying hard to find my carbon sheet, but cant locate it


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello! I want to apply to FJMC against the reserved seats. Can anybody please help me with the procedure.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*fatima jinnah medical college*

i want to know the procedure to apply for reserved seats.... help me out kindly


----------



## konpal tahir (Oct 6, 2012)

*Help*



Angry Bird said:


> i want to know the procedure to apply for reserved seats.... help me out kindly


how can I apply for 2012 nts test help me please


----------



## konpal tahir (Oct 6, 2012)

*Help*



amuneeb said:


> Hello! I want to apply to FJMC against the reserved seats. Can anybody please help me with the procedure.


heey did you get the procedure??can you help me now???:?#sad#sad#sad#sad#sad


----------



## mahnoor (Sep 13, 2012)

*Fatima Jinnah*

can any of u tell me abt fatima jinnah medical college test under reserved seats for federal employes????????


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

why no one is answering ? plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> why no one is answering ? plzzzzzzzzzzz


This is the Fatima Jinnah thread (and I am assuming you're not female)...are you asking for information about FJMC for someone else? People may not be replying because most of the users in this thread are from 2011 and they are probably not active any more.


----------

